

Morpheus: Y Combinator-Like Incubator in India - senthil_rajasek
http://www.readwriteweb.com/readwritestart/2009/10/morpheus-y-combinator-like-incubator-in-india.php

======
medianama
Looks like a scam. 4-8% of the company for no real money invested in the
company.

There isn't much to be talked about the background of founders.

